# How to care for my bear mount at our 3 season cabin.



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

My wife and I have a cabin and I have a nice bear hanging in the wall there. Sadly we can only get to the cabin from April to November. I was wondering if there is anything I can do to prep it for winter or if it's a must to bring it home? Also, what is advised to help with the hot to cold and humid to dry conditions that it is presented during spring, summer, fall??

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

My deer head mounts and a bear rug hang in a unheated house from December until April. Haven’t noticed a problem with them for 8 years now.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

I would ask your taxidermist. I had my bear mount in my unheated garage and some hair was falling out . I brought it inside the house and haven't had a problem.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

humidity isn't good.


----------

